
SF supes reverse sale, return private Presidio Terrace street to homeowners - mikeash
http://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/SF-supervisors-to-vote-on-returning-private-12389377.php
======
mikeash
This story got a lot of attention on here when the sale made the news, so I
thought the apparent conclusion to the story might also be of interest.
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14948392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14948392)

------
notyourday
And this is how city of SF is going to make the investors rich: it will lose
decision to reverse the sale in court paying a lot more money than the $90k
for its supervisors' stupidity.

